# O gauge fun on the NP&G Railway



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

```

```
The NP&G stands for the Nelson, Perry and Gabriel lines, the names of myself, my wife and our four adopted kids ages 19, 11, 9 and 2. The eleven and two year-old are died in the wool O gauge fanatics and can't wait to get into my train room (well-supervised, O yah!). Been trying to finish up the majority of the finer points, but time gets away on me. Still, I get some stuff right but miss a lot of the obvious stuff, but we do love the trains and operating accessories, etc.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful layout. Your layout is exactly why I love this gauge, fun takes precedent over scale and reality.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ishmael, you got a lot right. I don't have think you missed a thing! To the striped lamp posts to santa looking out the Window! Great details and it looks awesome! Thanks for the picture. You've got it right in that it's a family hobby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking layout, cute kid too.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

This was great. Looks like a real fun layout


----------



## SR KARALIS (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it!!
Very nice layout


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who takes the time to check out our pix. If it's not too soon, Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones. May 2014 bring happiness and all the trains you desire.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks sharp, Ishmael. Nice layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like fun with lots to see [or miss].


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice setup. Lots of action scenes!


----------

